# Our new Kraftwerk K9 Family Member ❤️



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

We are thrilled about our new puppy.
Her name will be Sierra.
She is still with the breeder until she is 8 weeks.
We will fly up to Washington and get her...No cargo for her!
Smokey and Sierra has a nice ring, don't you think?
Smokey is going to Love her and we are over the moon!
SOOO Excited! 
I think she looks like her dad....































Dad









Mom


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

adorable pup-looks like a little teddy bear


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Adorable!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

What a cutie pie! Love the name, too. Be sure to post lots of pics as she grows. So much fun to watch them change practically every day.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! I am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Just found out she's too big to fly in the cabin, with have to fly cargo after all. DARN IT!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you 
Anyone else have a Kraftwerk K9 puppy?
Pics please!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I know a woman who has two of them! They aren't puppies now but they are both beautiful dogs and her male is something. He is a very serious boy. Absolutely handsome and he could go pretty far. Love the pictures of her! She looks like a little stinker lol.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pup! Congrats!!


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow, she's beautiful! So is her Dad!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

ChetsDad said:


> Wow, she's beautiful! So is her Dad!


Thanks I think so too!
Here is another of her dad picking up a 4 lb dumbbell.









and a few more of Karlo
_ **** Oversized pic removed by ADMIN **** _










And a few more of Cobra

















Wish I had more of the puppy but I have to wait till they send me some more


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, she is super cute!! Congrats!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Those pictures just show what a GSD should be like...


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Congrats!! Adorable pup! I have a kraftwerk male myself. He is now about 17months old. I can send pics of puppy through now.. The coats will change sooo much. What color sable did they classify him as, mahogany or black sable?,


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Ltleo said:


> Congrats!! Adorable pup! I have a kraftwerk male myself. He is now about 17months old. I can send pics of puppy through now.. The coats will change sooo much. What color sable did they classify him as, mahogany or black sable?,


Please post pics on here of your puppy!!

She is a black sable. Here is her write up on Kraftwerk's website.

Rare and hard-to-find true black sable with outstanding pigmentation, heavy bone strength and proper structure. Photo taken April 22nd. Pedigree consists of many top winning Schutzhund competitors. A combination to produce ideal stable, firm and natural temperament as it is shown over and over again by both parents in all situations. Safe and sure character is not a trained ability but rather a genetic quality that is passed on from the bloodlines. Substantial proportions and strong head typical of the bloodline. Offering superior trainability along with a true love to perform.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

what is her pedigree? Have to say, love the name of her sire


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations on the gorgeous girl! I agree, she looks a lot like her sire already.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok, didn't want to take away from your thread, but since you said it was ok, I will. I will add a shot at same age before he was sent, and how he has matured. Though through it, you would never believe it was the same dog, as the sable changes so much. Easton is dark mahogany. Father oruger, dame Armillia vom haus jung.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Ltleo said:


> Ok, didn't want to take away from your thread, but since you said it was ok, I will. I will add a shot at same age before he was sent, and how he has matured. Though through it, you would never believe it was the same dog, as the sable changes so much. Easton is dark mahogany. Father oruger, dame Armillia vom haus jung.


Another good looking Kraftwerk pup...and adult. Yes, I can only imagine the color changes that she is in store for.
Your pup kind of looks like Sierra's brother. They all look like they could be litter mates actually. 
Keep the pictures coming because I don't have anymore since I don't get her until May 12th.
Here is her brother


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> what is her pedigree? Have to say, love the name of her sire



Karlos
SG Karlo von Trumelo

They emailed Cobra's and its in German.
We changed Sierra's first name by the way.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats, she's adorable!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you!!! The start of a new era.
Here is to new beginnings!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So what will her name be then?


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

ADORABLE!!!!!!! Beautiful mom and dad too!!! I agree with the other post too, totally what a GSD should look like...


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

WHOA!!!! Just saw the prices and almost fell off my chair!!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> So what will her name be then?


The name we picked is Sierra it was Naica.

Ya, they ain't cheap! :help:


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

GSDLoverII said:


> The name we picked is Sierra it was Naica.
> 
> Ya, they ain't cheap! :help:


Do they pay for shipping in the price? I have plenty of time to save up my coin


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Seriously $4500? What are your goals for this puppy?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

daisyrunner said:


> WHOA!!!! Just saw the prices and almost fell off my chair!!!


I just had to pick my jaw up off the floor!

Wowza! I could buy 4 Dalmatian puppies with that kind of money or 2 Doberman puppies............

GSDlover........... I am available for adoption, do you want a daughter?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

We want a healthy puppy with longevity and a sound temperament, that will hopefully live longer than my other dogs did. She will be a family pet.
I was impressed by the dogs at Kraftwerk.
We spent a fortune on vets with our other dogs their entire life. There was always something.
We are hoping not to do a repeat by getting them from a better breeder.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> Seriously $4500? What are your goals for this puppy?


That's for the males btw


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDLoverII said:


> We want a healthy puppy with longevity and a sound temperament, that will hopefully live longer than my other dogs did. She will be a family pet.
> I was impressed by the dogs at Kraftwerk.
> We spent a fortune on vets with our other dogs their entire life. There was always something.
> We are hoping not to do a repeat by getting them from a better breeder.


You do know that you can get wonderful, healthy puppies that will live long lives from reputable breeders between $1,500-$2,000 right?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

LaRen616 said:


> You do know that you can get wonderful, healthy puppies that will live long lives from reputable breeders between $1,500-$2,000 right?


I'm sure but we liked what we saw at Kraftwerk


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDLoverII said:


> I'm sure but we liked what we saw at Kraftwerk


That's perfectly fine, I meant no harm, I just didn't know if you knew or not.

She sure is cute, I hope she is everything you want and more.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

LaRen616 said:


> That's perfectly fine, I meant no harm, I just didn't know if you knew or not.
> 
> She sure is cute, I hope she is everything you want and more.


Me too! God willing.
Thank you


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you going to do sportwork/or other work with this pup?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

If the op has 4 grand to spend on a pup then good for them. That means they either won the lottery or have great work ethic. 

Pictures don't do a 4 grand dog justice though. Post some videos! I'm also assuming the pup comes with one heck of a health guarantee?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> Are you going to do sportwork/or other work with this pup?


Don't know what we're going to do, maybe, but the reality is the dog will be just another member of the family. Quite frankly we can afford it. Our Casey had hip replacement surgery at 5 years of age. Kaiser had elbow surgery. The money gets spent. We decided we wanted to give it to (in our opinion) a great breeder, one recognized by the Germans as "The best German Shepherd breeder in America, working to save the breed." This choice was not a spur of the moment decision. It was a product of owning many German Shepherds over the years and going through quite a bit in the process. We're very happy with our choice.
Dumb and Dumpy: Can the German Shepherd Be Saved? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

GSDLoverII said:


> Don't know what we're going to do, maybe, but the reality is the dog will be just another member of the family. Quite frankly we can afford it. Our Casey had hip replacement surgery at 5 years of age. Kaiser had elbow surgery. The money gets spent. We decided we wanted to give it to (in our opinion) a great breeder, one recognized by the Germans as "The best German Shepherd breeder in America, working to save the breed." This choice was not a spur of the moment decision. It was a product of owning many German Shepherds over the years and going through quite a bit in the process. We're very happy with our choice.
> Dumb and Dumpy: Can the German Shepherd Be Saved? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


They are by no means the best...but if your happy with the pup thats what matters.

Just for the sake of other people considering a purchase, 4-5k is a good price for a quality 1-2yr old green dog capable of dual purpose work or top sport...with X rays.
Pups are a crap shoot and 1.5-2k is the going rate from top quality producers WITH a temperment / health guarentee.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

$4500. REALLY.
WOW. 
That's about $2500 more than comparable breeders charge. For similar puppies.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

GSDLoverII, enjoy your puppy. Sorry she is too big to go under the seat  

Sorry your purchase price is being dissected! One thing I do know from reading your past posts is that this pup will get the very best of care and training and a lot and lot of love! 

What a little cutie demon devil pup .


----------



## truff (Apr 24, 2014)

Such a beauty!, congrats


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

jocoyn said:


> GSDLoverII, enjoy your puppy. Sorry she is too big to go under the seat
> 
> Sorry your purchase price is being dissected! One thing I do know from reading your past posts is that this pup will get the very best of care and training and a lot and lot of love!
> 
> What a little cutie demon devil pup .



THANK YOU! Those of you that have been here a while know what we went through with our last three. I never brought up the price. A thing is worth what someone is willing to pay, no more, no less. I appreciate your comment very much as it responded in the spirit of my joyous post. I guess I shouldn't be surprised how negative some people can be, but it does take the pleasure out of posting positive news. Again, thank you for your support, And for you naysayers, you know what they say about opinions...

My parents taught me if you don't have anything nice to say, remain silent.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

truff said:


> Such a beauty!, congrats


Thank you!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah....agree with Jocoyn.....who cares what you paid......the pup has a great home


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful pup! Congratulations. I know your focus will be on getting your new pup, but hope you enjoy your visit to Washington state as well.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

GSDLoverII said:


> THANK YOU! Those of you that have been here a while know what we went through with our last three. I never brought up the price. A thing is worth what someone is willing to pay, no more, no less. I appreciate your comment very much as it responded in the spirit of my joyous post. I guess I shouldn't be surprised how negative some people can be, but it does take the pleasure out of posting positive news. Again, thank you for your support, And for you naysayers, you know what they say about opinions...
> 
> My parents taught me if you don't have anything nice to say, remain silent.


I have too noticed the price when I went to check the breeder's website and had an urge to comment on it, and decided against it just because of the reasons in this quote.
I think(hope) most of the price comments were not written to sully your mood, but to educate a potential buyer of the maket values.
So for you, enjoy your pup, she is a cutie.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL dogs!!!! Including your new puppy. I am so jealous!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations!! She is a beautiful girl. Her parents are gorgeous too. Looking forward to heariong all about her.


----------



## LookingforLuke (Feb 20, 2013)

Sierra is absolutely beautiful, and I love her name! She looks very healthy and to be a pretty good size for such a young pup. Mom and Dad look stunning as well! :wub:

I believe price really doesn't matter when it comes down to it. As my husband and I found with Luke, they're worth every penny and you really can't put a price on happiness anyway. 

I wish you and your family many years of happiness with her!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats, she is beautiful. I remember your story well and was heartbroken for you. Enjoy your new bundle of joy!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I remember your devastating posts with what you went through. Any dog would be fortunate to be in your care. 

I celebrate with you the joy of this baby girl coming soon - she's beautiful


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

It is your money and you can spend it how you like! Since health and longevity is a big priority for you I would have advised caution with this kennel personally, but you have already made your choice. Selling dogs is how these people keep food on their table.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Much appreciate the nice comments guys!
Can't wait till Friday when we will be getting more pictures of Sierra. Will post


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I actually just read the rest of the thread. I do indeed remember some of your other dog's issues. 

Don't let anyone steal your joy with this puppy. The only one that needs to be happy is you.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*pictures*

An older picture of Sierra that they just told me about from their Facebook.
Sierra is the darker one third from the right with floppy ears.









And recent ones:









Sierra is the puppy on the bottom


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I woul be over the top estatic to get picture updates like this! Looks like a gorgeous litter.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> I actually just read the rest of the thread. I do indeed remember some of your other dog's issues.
> 
> Don't let anyone steal your joy with this puppy. The only one that needs to be happy is you.


Thank you, we won't!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Courtney said:


> I woul be over the top estatic to get picture updates like this! Looks like a gorgeous litter.


Thanks and we are!


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

She looks, great!! I didn't get pictures like that when I got Easton lol.. This is Easton "Anubis" vom kraftwerk now.. And let me tell you, get ready to be on your toes. These dogs are so expressive that it's scary. Will not leave your side. Easton is our family dog, but he has really bonded with me, and to be honest I to him, as we do EVERYTHING together. Get ready for people to say, what kind of dog is that, and oh my god I never seen a GSD that looks like that. I get it ALL THE TIME!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Ltleo said:


> She looks, great!! I didn't get pictures like that when I got Easton lol.. This is Easton "Anubis" vom kraftwerk now.. And let me tell you, get ready to be on your toes. These dogs are so expressive that it's scary. Will not leave your side. Easton is our family dog, but he has really bonded with me, and to be honest I to him, as we do EVERYTHING together. Get ready for people to say, what kind of dog is that, and oh my god I never seen a GSD that looks like that. I get it ALL THE TIME!


Easton is a good looking' boy! We already have a male sable and people always ask us if he's part wolf. This is our rescue Smokey.
Sweet boy to us, but not so much to others. He was abused when we rescued him. That is why sound temperament is so important with our new pup.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

He is stunning! I believe you will enjoy the over all temperament of Kraftwerk dogs. Plus it looks like you are active and will keep,her stimulated. I haven't found an environment that Easton isn't at ease with, along with being able to transition right away. I had a situation with him resource guarding me from my daughter, but it turned out he was dealing with not only a flair up of pano, but had a double ear infection also.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

We can hardly wait! So looking forward to our new family member. They will go everywhere possible with us. I do keep them active on a daily basis. They will do a lot of swimming and we do a lot of camping and hiking. From the looks of the picture, it looks like Sierra likes water. She is going to be in for a big surprise when she feels this Fla summer weather though. She will want to go home to Washington....me too! 
Maybe our new pup can teach Smokey a thing or two in the temperament department. We took him to an animal behaviorist and it helped a little, but he has some deep mental scares from his past life.
Love the pics, feel free to share as many as you like.


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

GSDLoverII said:


> We can hardly wait! So looking forward to our new family member. They will go everywhere possible with us. I do keep them active on a daily basis. They will do a lot of swimming and we do a lot of camping and hiking. From the looks of the picture, it looks like Sierra likes water. She is going to be in for a big surprise when she feels this Fla summer weather though. She will want to go home to Washington....me too!
> Maybe our new pup can teach Smokey a thing or two in the temperament department. We took him to an animal behaviorist and it helped a little, but he has some deep mental scares from his past life.
> Love the pics, feel free to share as many as you like.


From what I read on this post...Sierra is in for a big surprise alright...She's headed to one loving home.I'am more then confident she'll be spoiled rotten!
She's absolutely gorgeous! Cheers!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

RLwhaler said:


> From what I read on this post...Sierra is in for a big surprise alright...She's headed to one loving home.I'am more then confident she'll be spoiled rotten!
> She's absolutely gorgeous! Cheers!


Awwwwww, Thank you! :blush:
Cheers!


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous pup! :wub: I know you will enjoy her immensely! 

ps: Sorry that some on here questioned the price you paid for your pup. It's no one's business but your own. You don't need to justify it to anyone.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

BMWHillbilly said:


> What a gorgeous pup! :wub: I know you will enjoy her immensely!
> 
> ps: Sorry that some on here questioned the price you paid for your pup. It's no one's business but your own. You don't need to justify it to anyone.


Thank you and I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Weekly Sierra update pics*

]_ **** Oversized pics removed by ADMIN **** _


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

She is getting darker and her ears are going up. Love that she is dark! Sierra means dark. 
Little roly poly, right! 
10 days to go


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations on the new baby who is gorgeous by the way. Sorry that some had to bring up cost when the post was about a new family member, I remember following along when your other babies were sick and how you went to the limit to try and make them well. Sierra could not be going to a more loving home, she is a very lucky little girl and I hope that you will share many pictures of her with us. I know I already said it but I will say it again she is gorgeous.:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We will be picking up our new addition next week, totally understand your excitement. She's beautiful...


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you.
So we went to a Boz Scaggs concert tonight and he played this song. Needless to say, I cried.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLHeOM-jPkA

"The beauty of the High Sierra
And she's looking out for you"

_ **** Oversized pic removed by ADMIN **** _


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Sierra*

Not sure, but I think one of these might be Sierra.
They posted this today on their Facebook today.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

ksotto333 said:


> We will be picking up our new addition next week, totally understand your excitement. She's beautiful...


LONGEST WEEK EVER!!! How about you? Do you have pics of your new puppy?

Found out that is Sierra's (Naica's) litter in the video.
They are killin' me! :crazy:


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Puppies!!! They are all so cute and fluffy just want to pick them up and hug them! Congratulations on your new baby. I hope the time flies by for you because I know I'd be so excited, I wouldn't be able to stand it. :happyboogie:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

GSDLoverII said:


> LONGEST WEEK EVER!!! How about you? Do you have pics of your new puppy?
> Found out that is Sierra's (Naica's) litter in the video.
> They are killin' me! :crazy:


Yes, long week. This is the latest one..



I will get some good ones on Friday, and put them up. She is literally Tess's little sister. We couldn't have asked for a better dog than Tess so when we found out this was her mom's last litter we went for it. Still debating names. (And yes, I know about the female/female issue. Tess from day one has only been around female dogs. I don't know anyone with a male. We've discussed her personality with the breeder and she's comfortable with our decision.)


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

OMG she is gorgeous!! How old is she? When do you guys get her? Is she a long hair? What are you going to name her? We wanted another male but decided to get a female instead. We get more pics Fri as well and on Monday at 5:23pm she arrives in Ft lauderdale. Great mother's Day present, right! Congrats on your beauty!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

DonnaKay said:


> Puppies!!! They are all so cute and fluffy just want to pick them up and hug them! Congratulations on your new baby. I hope the time flies by for you because I know I'd be so excited, I wouldn't be able to stand it. :happyboogie:


Thank you!!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

GSDLoverII said:


> OMG she is gorgeous!! How old is she? When do you guys get her? Is she a long hair? What are you going to name her? We wanted another male but decided to get a female instead. We get more pics Fri as well and on Monday at 5:23pm she arrives in Ft lauderdale. Great mother's Day present, right! Congrats on your beauty!!


She was born on St Patricks Day, debating names..Yes, another long coat, but I believe she'll be darker than our Tess. Her dam is black sable. This is a picture of Tess about the same age..She is the one closest to the camera. We are pretty excited...2 more days of work, then we go ...


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Sooo cute! My pup was born on St Patricks Day too!! Bailey is a good Irish name. 
They are the exact same age! It will be fun to watch them both grow.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree, it will be fun. More pictures to follow...


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*On her way*

Sierra is halfway home 










Could it be any further apart?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hang in there...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Flight arrived at 5:3o!!! Woohoo!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yay


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Little Spitfire*

No jet lag for this little girl.
She gets along great with Smokey and ignores the cats.
She plays like she is a big kid and barks at Smokey when he takes every single toy away.
No accidents in the house yet and surprisingly, no accident in her crate for 6 hours!
She ate good and got busy playing.
Here are some pics.
Couldn't get the video to work but will try again with hubbys help tomorrow.
We are very pleased with Sierra our new little family member! ❤

_ **** Oversized pic removed by ADMIN **** _


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Awwww......puppy breath......so jealous. How exciting for you.....enjoy every minute


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!! Puppies are wonderful!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Ahhh, so cute! Love the pics of her chewin her toys! Congrats!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! She is adorable! :wub:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She is adorable. I'm so happy for you. Congrats!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you guys! 
Here are a few more.
SO much fun....and work!

_ **** Oversized pics removed by ADMIN **** _


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Sierra*

Sleeping Beauty








A selfie my son took of Sierra and him today


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

:wub:...Loving all the pictures...isn't it fun watching Smokey with her? Hope you get some sleep tonight..


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like they are having a great time. Sierra should sleep well tonight...


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Smokey and Sierra playing 'Keep Away'*


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

ksotto333 said:


> Looks like they are having a great time. Sierra should sleep well tonight...


Boy, I hope so!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*She loves the cat toy*






All kinds of new dog toys, but she likes the cat's toy the best!:smirk:


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*They are bonding*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkffSZJgyyM


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh she is just precious :wub:


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

She is precious!!!! How old is smokey? Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## RLwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

GSDLoverII said:


> No jet lag for this little girl.
> She gets along great with Smokey and ignores the cats.
> She plays like she is a big kid and barks at Smokey when he takes every single toy away.
> No accidents in the house yet and surprisingly, no accident in her crate for 6 hours!
> ...


Ahhhh....I was just thinking about ya....She's home! Correct me if I'm wrong...

There's some major snuggles and kisses going on at your home right about now.

She's beautiful.:wub:


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

What an adorable little girl! You must be having so much fun with her!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you guys, and yes we are having a lot of fun with her. I already see her changing just since Monday. We are enjoying every moment!
Here is one of her this morning. She actually drags this kong around. Love her ❤
Oh, and Smokey will be 3 around October. He is a rescue. He is fantastic with her. So Proud of him! ❤


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)




----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I know Smokey needs his nails trimmed, and that is a huge ordeal!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*8 weeks and 4 days old*

Sierra with her Big brother Smokey ❤

_ **** Oversized pics removed by ADMIN **** _


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Love seeing them together....


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol shes a little chunky munky   she is gorgeous! !!!!!! And so is her big brother, and he is sooo good to share his toys  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Slo Mo wrestling video pups*


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats on your new pup! Very cute! 

Please keep pictures within board rule size: 800X600 - huge pictures slow down the board. I've gone through and deleted the gigantic ones. Please check the pic sizes and re-size if needed before posting.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Ok, sorry


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Ok, resized. Just learned how to do it.


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

Such beautiful dogs! They look to be fast friends, congratulations!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*2014 Aerial Tour Of Kraftwerk K9 Resort Facility*






We are thrilled with Sierra!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Awe they look like 2 peas in a pod  they will be besties forever! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Sierra 9.5 weeks*



misslesleedavis1 said:


> Awe they look like 2 peas in a pod  they will be besties forever!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, I do believe you are right!

























Sierra's one ear was standing a little and then it came back down. ^^


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*First time out on the town*










My son and his girlfriend and my hubby and fur kids. ❤


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a nice family picture...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She is just too cute! :wub: I love how Smokey lets her climb all over him.


----------



## Gabby117 (Jan 13, 2014)

Just looking at the pics of your pup, that is a very confident GSD.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*A few from today*

Thanks guys 
Sierra is growing soooo fast.
These are from today.
She will be 10 weeks old tomorrow.
Smokey weighs 114 lbs and she weighs 20.5 lbs and she gives him a run for his money.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

They did this on their own


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Sierra update ~Almost 12 weeks*


























This video was from last weekend.
She sure does love her cardinal :wub::wub:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erCII-5kErw&feature=share


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty pup!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your little beauty is changing so much, thanks for sharing her with us. That is such a cute pic of her and her big brother Smokey. :wub:


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Sierra 12 weeks*

Thank you 

These 2 are from today.

Hanging with Dad


----------

